# ISO Rotisserie For My New LPG Grill



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 29, 2016)

As my husband and I get closer to the completion of our new home, 
I have completed my research on a new Gas Grill:
Weber Spirit S-210 2-Burner (26,500-BTU) Liquid Propane Gas Grill
I do like the Stainless Steel model over the enameled.

Here's what I'm looking at now as an add on:
Weber 27.75-in Stainless Steel Grill Rotisserie

The thing is though, the rotisserie that fits this 2 burner grill
gets poor customer reviews.

SO... does anyone know of another brand that would 
a) fit this grill
b) preform well
c) have a long life
d) optionally, you've had personal experience with

My Dad had this great rotisserie for the longest time, but sadly, I gave it away when we moved away from Hawaii.
It was a true work horse, but I can't remember what brand it was!


----------



## roadfix (May 29, 2016)

I think the issue is with the orientation of the 2 burners and space for cooking indirect, nothing wrong with the rotisserie.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 29, 2016)

Several of the customer reviews stated that the shaft didn't fit the motor...
major issue ... some folks had sent theirs back more than once for replacement, only to receive other defective product.  Weber even discontinued the previous rotisserie for the 2/3 burner grills


----------



## Andy M. (May 29, 2016)

I just bought a new gas grill.  I looked at the Webers and others.  I found the Webers to be underpowered when compared to others.  I ended up with a Broil King gas grill. I've been using it for a month or two and love it.  It's well made (I assembled it myself) and the price was good.  Made in the USA and Canada.  I have the Signet 3-burner. It has a rotisserie as an option.


Broil King?s Best Gas Grills - Propane and Natural Gas Grills


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 29, 2016)

I have a Weber gas grill (Genesis S-330) and rotisserie that I've owned for 4 years now, and absolutely love both. As far as being under-powered, mine quickly heats up to 700 degrees. It also has a searing station that works great. Unless you're forging steel, I'm not sure how much more power one would need. 

I've never had any problem with the rotisserie, either, although it doesn't see a ton of use... maybe 4 or 5 times a year.


----------



## Andy M. (May 29, 2016)

Steve compare your grill's specs to the one I the OP. You'll see what I mean.


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 30, 2016)

Andy, the Spirit E-210 has less power, but nevertheless gets very good reviews. I've read a lot that suggests higher BTUs are more about marketing than anything. I agree with this guy's take.

An excerpt:



> Why all the vents on gas grills?
> 
> Gas grills have lots of vents and gaps under the lid. They are there for safety. They seem to prevent you from getting maximum heat to the cooking surface. They also make it hard to create, capture, and control smoke, making smoking tricky, but it can be done.
> 
> ...



Like I said, my Weber gets extremely hot.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 30, 2016)

Um, guys ... I was asking about the rotisserie more so than the actual grill it self.  I'm very certain which gas grill I want, I've been wanting this one for a long time... I was just waiting for our old one to go south ... now I"m looking for some insight on the electric powered rotisserie ... 
I'm looking forward to making my version of Huli Huli Chicken 
Turn! Turn! Turn! How to make Huli-Huli Chicken. | Hawaii Magazine


----------



## Addie (May 30, 2016)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Um, guys ... I was asking about the rotisserie more so than the actual grill it self.  I'm very certain which gas grill I want, I've been wanting this one for a long time... I was just waiting for our old one to go south ... now I"m looking for some insight on the electric powered rotisserie ...
> I'm looking forward to making my version of Huli Huli Chicken
> Turn! Turn! Turn! How to make Huli-Huli Chicken. | Hawaii Magazine



I am sitting here with a quiet chuckle coming from my throat. You have just become the victim as all of us have at one time or another of having the thread go off subject. They should get back on subject really soon. Be patient, they are mere men.


----------



## tenspeed (May 30, 2016)

Addie said:


> They should get back on subject really soon. Be patient, they are mere men.


Gender bashing?


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 30, 2016)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Um, guys ... I was asking about the rotisserie more so than the actual grill it self.


I did mention that I've had no problem whatsoever with my Weber rotisserie, and have owned it for 4 years now. Granted, it's the larger model with a longer shaft that fits my grill, but it's the same motor, the same mount, etc.


----------



## tenspeed (May 30, 2016)

I'll add to the off topic discussion with the other guys.  I don't know how cold it gets in the part of AZ you are moving to, but if you are planning on cold weather grilling, you might want to go with a 3 burner grill.  I have a 20 year old Weber with 3 burners.  25 F with no wind is about the lowest temperature I can grill at.  It takes a bit to get the grill back up to temperature after opening the lid.  I'll guess that 35 or 40 would be the lowest temperature I could grill at with 2 burners.


----------



## Andy M. (May 30, 2016)

K-girl, I suggested a different grill because of your comment regarding issues with the rotisserie attachment.  Also my experience with two burner Webers suggests the heat level is marginal.


----------



## RPCookin (May 30, 2016)

Andy M. said:


> K-girl, I suggested a different grill because of your comment regarding issues with the rotisserie attachment.  Also my experience with two burner Webers suggests the heat level is marginal.



I'd lean with Andy on this too.  I'd never have fewer than 3 burners on a gas grill any more.  I need the flexibility for direct and indirect cooking that a minimum of 3 gives.  I had a Weber Genesis and I loved it.  Now I have a Dyna-Glo 5 burner and it's better than the 3 burner Weber as far as the cooking options.  I couldn't justify Weber's premium price this last time, so I shopped around.  So far it's been a good decision.


----------



## roadfix (May 30, 2016)

Basically, from what l've read and understood on other BBQ forums is that the Weber 2 burner grills are not rotisserie friendly, regardless of rotisserie brand.

I use a Weber rotisserie on my Weber charcoal kettle and on my ugly drum smoker.


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 30, 2016)

tenspeed said:


> I'll add to the off topic discussion with the other guys.  I don't know how cold it gets in the part of AZ you are moving to, but if you are planning on cold weather grilling, you might want to go with a 3 burner grill.  I have a 20 year old Weber with 3 burners.  25 F with no wind is about the lowest temperature I can grill at.  It takes a bit to get the grill back up to temperature after opening the lid.  I'll guess that 35 or 40 would be the lowest temperature I could grill at with 2 burners.



*tenspeed*, the average temps in our new neck of the woods range from  37-77 F, with lowest temps on record were 9 degrees F. 
I could probably handle being out of doors, grilling, as low as 35-30 with no wind...beyond that, we'll eat out! 



roadfix said:


> Basically, from what l've read and understood on other BBQ forums is that the _*Weber 2 burner grills are not rotisserie friendl*_y, regardless of rotisserie brand.
> 
> I use a Weber rotisserie on my Weber charcoal kettle and on my ugly drum smoker.
> 
> ...



*roadfix*, you bring up a very good point!  My husband has been trying to get me off of the idea of using a rotisserie, so I suppose he's won that debate, as I would rather not get the 3 burner gas grill.


----------



## tenspeed (May 31, 2016)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> *tenspeed*, the average temps in our new neck of the woods range from  37-77 F, with lowest temps on record were 9 degrees F.
> I could probably handle being out of doors, grilling, as low as 35-30 with no wind...beyond that, we'll eat out!
> 
> *roadfix*, you bring up a very good point!  My husband has been trying to get me off of the idea of using a rotisserie, so I suppose he's won that debate, as I would rather not get the 3 burner gas grill.


  Unlike those cheapos at the home improvement stores, a Weber should last a long, long time.  I've had mine for over 20 years, and have only had to replace the grates and flavor bars.  If at some point over the next couple decades you decide you really do want the rotisserie, you might regret not having a grill that will accept it.

  I usually don't stand outside while grilling in the winter.  I have the grill on the patio facing the sliders.  I keep an eye on the thermometer, but I pretty much know where the dials need to be set at any temperature.  That also means that I only have to keep a portion of the patio free of snow.


----------

